# What is the most famous soccer stadium in the world?



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Vote for the most famous soccer stadium in the world. Thanks.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Would say its wembley.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd have to go with the national stadium of the birthplace of the modern game


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Definitely the San Ciro.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

the legendary Maracanã, where the 1950 World Cup final was placed.


----------



## MARSFACZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Azteca stadium is amazing, and huge...I love it.


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Maracanã, Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

malegi said:


> Vote for the most famous soccer stadium in the world. Thanks.


The reason you created this thread was the current discussion in the Brazilian Forum on whether Maracanã is famous outside Brazil or not, right?


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

In my humble opinion:

1. Wembley (in a category by itself)

2nd tier: Old Trafford, San Ciro, Santiago Bernabeu, Camp Nou

3rd tier: Azteca (4th most famous overall for most of North America spectators point of view), Maracana (far and away the most famous South American stadium), Stade de France, Allianz Arena, Soccer City (only because of recency of the WC there)


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Old Trafford, and its not even close.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

You're right, it's not even close. About two billion people who watched the final in Johannesburg would never be able to name Maracana or Wembley if you held a gun to their heads. All they will remember is 'Soccer City'. If you wanted an answer that included either of the other two you named, then you should have specified 'most famous among soccer/football fans'.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Aka said:


> The reason you created this thread was the current discussion in the Brazilian Forum on whether Maracanã is famous outside Brazil or not, right?


Yes, I got curious about SCC's opinion and created the poll, even though the result here doesn't represent the truth.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd say Wembley AND Maracana by far, then nothing then all the others, but can't decide which one of them to vote for.


----------



## Djakza (Aug 15, 2009)

Definetly Maracana,and then Wembley.Too bad they're ruining the beautiful stadium now.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Apologies for the pedantry but since it's been repeated a few times now......

It should be San *S*iro.

Not San *C*iro.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

will101 said:


> You're right, it's not even close. About two billion people who watched the final in Johannesburg would never be able to name Maracana or Wembley if you held a gun to their heads. All they will remember is 'Soccer City'. If you wanted an answer that included either of the other two you named, then you should have specified 'most famous among soccer/football fans'.


You really believe that?

I would say that, despite the recent World Cup, Soccer City would feature towards the lower end of this list if people around the world were asked to name as many famous football stadiums as they could.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

Are we talking the new Wembley, or the Old Wembley?

I think the Stade de France is a solid contender having hosted a WC Final and multiple Champions League Finals.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd say Wembley, but this poll will inevitably be skewed.

A better poll might be, "What is the most famous soccer stadium in the world?" with the condition you _can't_ vote for a stadium in your own country. If those were the conditions, I'd go for the Maracanã.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Have to say, I'm amazed that no one has yet voted for the Bernabeu.

The home of the biggest, most successful and most famous club in world football would probably get my vote if it wasn't for Wembley.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Agreed that the poll is flawed in that regional access and exposure will marginalize opinions. Many a younger person in Latin America will be completely unfamiliar with the granduer associated with Wembley, while many a European may not even know what Maracana looks like. Still others might vote based on architectural flair vs historical role vs atmosphere...

I think Wembley gets the nod because it's a true national stadium, much moreso than Maracana. It's the venue every English club hopes to be in someday as part of a cup final or promotional playoff, it's been a part of World Cup lore, it's the largest in the nation, and both editions have featured signature architectural elements. That it does NOT harbor a singular home club adds to this mystique, meaning games within the venue are traditionally all the more special. 

For my money Azteca comes in at number 2 and reigns as THE venue of the Americas. Size, history, reputation, atmosphere... 

Most of the others are bundled in a top tier (no use ranking), with perhaps a possible exception of Soccer City - One world cup does not make it an all-timer, IMO.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

JimB said:


> Have to say, I'm amazed that no one has yet voted for the Bernabeu.
> 
> The home of the biggest, most successful and most famous club in world football would probably get my vote if it wasn't for Wembley.


Maybe it's all the confusion on how to pronounce the name?


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

JimB said:


> Have to say, I'm amazed that no one has yet voted for the Bernabeu.
> 
> The home of the biggest, most successful and most famous club in world football would probably get my vote if it wasn't for Wembley.


I'm not football fan but isn't Man U the most famous football club in the world? I don't even know what or where the Bernabeu is!


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

GunnerJacket said:


> Agreed that the poll is flawed in that regional access and exposure will marginalize opinions. Many a younger person in Latin America will be completely unfamiliar with the granduer associated with Wembley, while many a European may not even know what Maracana looks like. Still others might vote based on architectural flair vs historical role vs atmosphere...
> 
> I think Wembley gets the nod because it's a true national stadium, much moreso than Maracana. It's the venue every English club hopes to be in someday as part of a cup final or promotional playoff, it's been a part of World Cup lore, it's the largest in the nation, and both editions have featured signature architectural elements. That it does NOT harbor a singular home club adds to this mystique, meaning games within the venue are traditionally all the more special.
> 
> ...


Well,

Maracanã is more than a true national stadium as you say. As being from São Paulo, and Maracanã being in Rio, I'm preety sure about the brazilian feeling over the stadium. It's a Brazilian icon, a national symbol of the football's land.

It hosted a World Cup's final, besides several Libertadores Cup's finals, Brazilian championship's finals and many other tournaments, including lots of brazilian national team matches and clubs world cup's finals also. 

When it was built, it was the largest stadium in the world, and it holds the largest audience for a football game ever (199,000). Maracanã still is the largest stadium in Brazil until nowadays.

It's a public stadium, where the four biggest teams from Rio are used to play very often and the others teams too (from other parts of Brazil). An example is when Santos played the world final agaist Milan and Benfica, in the 1962/63, those matches were placed in the Maraca.

Besides all that, the stadium is being rebuilt to host its second world cup final, in the 2014.

Actually, the only reason for the european stadiums being better known than the others, is the strong media (money is in europe, games are televised worldwide) and the FIFA's soccer (PC and Videogames) which has always included the european stadiums.


----------



## Good Karma (Mar 22, 2011)

Has to be Wembley. If you ask people from around the world most football fans would know Wembley, even non football fans would know Wembley. The stadium has hosted so many diverse events whether it's cup finals, concerts, racing, live aid, popes visit, NFL etc etc. It will also host the UEFA champions league final this year.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

As has been mentioned before, it depends where you're from. A better poll would have been to force people to vote for a stadium outside of their own country.

But money and media certainly aren't the only reasons European stadiums are well-known. Wembley has hosted a World Cup Final, a European Championship Final, more European Cup finals than any other stadium, an Olympic Games, and was the centre of the Live Aid concerts. And of course it also hosts the final of the most famous and oldest domestic cup competition in world football.

Oh yes, and as Good Karma mentioned, some dude in a pointy hat used the stadium for one of his gigs back in the 80s.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah I'm not really sure how Maracana competes with Wembley or even the rest of the European stadiums. 

I think it's very arguable that Azteca is more well known than Maracana since it hosted two finals more recently than Maracana's one, and both featured the two best players ever in Pele (1970) and Maradona (1986). 

But really you don't hear much about either outside of Brazil/Mexico due to the lack of exposure of the club leagues. 

The main reason I know about the Maracana is the Maracanazo.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

malegi said:


> Actually, the only reason for the european stadiums being better known than the others, is the strong media (money is in europe, games are televised worldwide) and the FIFA's soccer (PC and Videogames) which has always included the european stadiums.


Sounds like you just answered your own question.


Don't get me wrong, Maracana and the others are all right up there, as there is arguably no single correct answer. After the World Cup in Brazil many people might say Maracana. And when the event is hosted by Mexico once more many more might say Azteca. Either way they're all fine, historic and very well known venues. 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

GunnerJacket said:


> Sounds like you just answered your own question.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Maracana and the others are all right up there, as there is arguably no single correct answer. After the World Cup in Brazil many people might say Maracana. And when the event is hosted by Mexico once more many more might say Azteca. Either way they're all fine, historic and very well known venues.
> ...


This.

Pointless getting into detailed and impassioned arguments about this poll. All the stadiums mentioned have their merits. And it's all highly subjective.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

KiwiRob said:


> I'm not football fan but isn't Man U the most famous football club in the world? I don't even know what or where the Bernabeu is!


Santiago Bernabeu stadium is the home of Real Madrid.

Enough said.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey and the centenario? The first world cup was there!!! ¿You now something of fotball right?


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

The Centenario, the Monumental de Nuñes aren't in my lista cuz, at least in Brazil, we know more La Bombonera and the Azteca Stadium in the Americas. As I've been to Europe a few times (and spent a semester there), my friends over there used to know only Maracanã and the Azteca, that's why I didn't put the others in this poll, don't think are in the same level.


----------



## vcphub (Mar 1, 2011)

Maraca all the way! The big one!


----------



## josh81 (Oct 17, 2009)

Has to be Anfield doesn't it? Home of Liverpool FC, the mighty reds. I note it's not one of the options in the poll. Shame on you!


----------



## vcphub (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never heard about this Anfield.

Liverpool is the team who lost to São Paulo in the Fifa's club world cup in the 2005? Isn't? The same one who lost to Gremio in the 1983 in the same cup? 

Or is it the one from Uruguay who plays the Libertadores? Don't think so, those were blues, not reds.

Of course I know the english Liverpool, but its stadium is not well known such as the Wembley or the Old Trafford, both in the same England.


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

malegi said:


> The Centenario, the Monumental de Nuñes aren't in my lista cuz, at least in Brazil, we know more La Bombonera and the Azteca Stadium in the Americas. As I've been to Europe a few times (and spent a semester there), my friends over there used to know only Maracanã and the Azteca, that's why I didn't put the others in this poll, don't think are in the same level.


The stadium of River Plate is considered the "national stadium" of Argentina, and of course is the most important in the country.


----------



## josh81 (Oct 17, 2009)

Football stadium shocker! Brazilian votes for Maracana, Mexican votes for Azteca stadium, Barca fan votes for Camp Nou etc etc. Stupid poll/thread.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

For me 

*Wembley Stadium, London*











*Emirate Stadium, London*


----------



## monika9467 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Reply*

Its awesome stadium.







---------------------
*Thanks and Regards*
Delhi Packers and Movers


----------



## Djakza (Aug 15, 2009)

josh81 said:


> Football stadium shocker! Brazilian votes for Maracana, Mexican votes for Azteca stadium, Barca fan votes for Camp Nou etc etc. Stupid poll/thread.


Well,Camp Nou is the most famous among Barca fans,so they should vote for it 
My list is-Maracana,Wembley,Camp Nou.When someone says "football stadium" those stadiums first come to my mind,and they are masterpieces.And Soccer city and Alianz Arena aren't on the same level.They are beauiful,but not THAT famous.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

If we asked every single person on the planet then I'd say Old Trafford might actually come out ontop.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Those stadiums which are new built, as Allianz Arena, Stade de France, Soccer City and New Wembley should stand back in their Leagues for those, which exists for decades. Here is my vote:


Premier League: Azteca, Camp Nou, Maracanã, Wembley.

Second League:La Bombonera, Old Trafford, San Ciro, Santiago Bernabeu, Centenario, Allianz Arena, Soccer City, Stade de France.

Relegated: Stadion an der Gruenwalder Strasse.


If they didn't have torn down Wembley to built a complete new one i would have mentioned it first.

i think within theier leagues the stadiums mentioned are equally famous, so listed them in the order i personally prefer.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

MoreOrLess said:


> If we asked every single person on the planet then I'd say Old Trafford might actually come out ontop.


Indeed. The club stadium that gets the most worldwide tv coverage is possibly the most famous in the world. Bernabeu, Nou Camp and even the likes of Stamford Bridge or The Emirates would also be on that shortlist.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

carlspannoosh said:


> Indeed. The club stadium that gets the most worldwide tv coverage is possibly the most famous in the world. Bernabeu, Nou Camp and even the likes of Stamford Bridge or The Emirates would also be on that shortlist.


Which also begs the question - Do/Can we differentiate the most well known from the most famous? Possibly millions of more Asians know Old Trafford than Wembley, but only in a passing sense and might not even be able to recognize it. And even then they might only pull the name among a given list, rather than knowing it off the top of their head. Further, how much of that is simply due to the team, rather than the venue?

This is in part why I suggested Wembley gets a slight nod, because it's achieved this level of notariety without needing a home club to drill its exposure into millions of households. People don't see a match there by default, like they would a club ground.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

JimB said:


> Santiago Bernabeu stadium is the home of Real Madrid.
> 
> Enough said.


Well that now makes two things I know about Real Madrid, the second is Beckham played for them, didn't he?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Wembley followed by Maracana.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Quintana said:


> Wembley followed by Maracana.


I'll second that, after longer thinking 

By the way, I find it really ridiculous to put Soccer City and Allianz Arena in the list, even Stade de France, these stadiums are simply too new, just few years old and obviously can't be "most famous" just because of that. Also leaving out Centenario is a major miss, same applies to Anfield (people who asked where and what it is should simply never post again in any football thread), but apart from that, that's it, there are no much more. El Monumental, maybe but it doesn't have that flair Bombonera has, at least not from European point of view.

Only shame that they torn down real Wembley and that they will, more or less, do the same to Maracana ... two major world football stadiums are gone .... they will never be the same!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

RobH said:


> Wembley has hosted a World Cup Final, a European Championship Final, more European Cup finals than any other stadium, an Olympic Games,



According to this^^ the Olympiastadium in Munich has to be on the list (3 CL-Finals).
Why is the Johannesburg stadium is on the list?????

My favourite stadium is Bernabeu!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ElvisBC said:


> Only shame that they torn down real Wembley and that they will, more or less, do the same to Maracana ... two major world football stadiums are gone .... they will never be the same!


Did you ever go to the old Wembley at the end of its life? It was sad to see it go but demolishing it was a kindness really. Like putting down a very ill pet.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think a stadiums newness necessarily takes anything away from its fame. If I went to New York I would want to see the world famous Yankee Stadium regardless of the fact that it was just built last year. The same logic would apply to Wembley.

One thing that does a stadium's fame or status no favours though is sponsorship. The Emirates Stadium or Allianz Arena just doesn't have the same legendary ring as the Maracana or San Siro.


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

No, it doesn't really. They should have thought twice before demolishing historic grounds. If new Wembley had kept the facade and 2 towers into the new stadium, then I could accept that


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

ayanamikun said:


> No, it doesn't really. They should have thought twice before demolishing historic grounds. If new Wembley had kept the facade and 2 towers into the new stadium, then I could accept that


 Accept what? You still are as aware of the stadium now as you were when it had papier mache towers..


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

RobH said:


> Did you ever go to the old Wembley at the end of its life? It was sad to see it go but demolishing it was a kindness really. Like putting down a very ill pet.


Sure, even went there for that last game vs Germany. It was really old but it had that flair new one doesn't have. Please don't get me wrong, New Wembley is for me the best stadium in Europe, no doubt, but they should have kept something from the old one. ... my two pence only 



ayanamikun said:


> No, it doesn't really. They should have thought twice before demolishing historic grounds. If new Wembley had kept the facade and 2 towers into the new stadium, then I could accept that
> 
> 
> carlspannoosh said:
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. Either keeping the part of the facade or anything like that would have done a lot. Also we all know what money they burned building the new one and we all know it was not necessary to do so!


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of you should read the "Ship of Theseus" or the Theseus' paradox. Interesting philosophical question from the classical era:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus

According to this, it is reasonable to accept the validity of my argument that the Wembley in london is is a historic name and not a stadium


----------



## strass2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure It’s Wembley, any doubt?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ayanamikun said:


> No, it doesn't really. They should have thought twice before demolishing historic grounds. If new Wembley had kept the facade and 2 towers into the new stadium, then I could accept that


The new stadium even excluding the arch is twice as tall as the old one and its footprint is several times bigger beause of all the facilities the new stadium has that the old one didn't.

The towers would have been dwarfed in such a design and the facade would not have been large enough for a modern 90k stadium. To keep them would have looked really silly in all honesty.

That's not to say I think the exterior is brilliant - I think it's a little dull actually. But keeping the towers wouldn't have solved that. It would have ended up looking a gross pardoy of its former self.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

RobH said:


> That's not to say I think the exterior is brilliant - I think it's a little dull actually. But keeping the towers wouldn't have solved that. It would have ended up looking a gross pardoy of its former self.


Agreed. I think a real problem is Wembley Way. As it stands it is just a bleak 60s pedestrian flyover plus car park.Total eyesore. It would be good to see that sorted out.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## Me Too (Aug 8, 2007)

Azteca for me. It hosted the two most memorable games in World Cup History: Gemany-Italy in 1970 and England-Argentina in 1986. It also hosted the final in both years. How many times have you seen Maradona's wondergoal? Extraordinary things just seem to happen there.


----------



## maniei (Sep 22, 2009)

The Top 4 are:

Azteca, Hampden Park, Maracana, Wembley.

I believe there should be no doubt about that.
What all 4 have in common is that they are all national stadiums, and dont belong to a certain club.

How you rank these 4 is a question of taste.

Personally I prefer Azteca over the others.
Why? Because its still in that original state, the state in which it became a legend.
Azteca was build decades ago, but its still the perfect football stadium, untopped untill today.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

I would agree that if the question was "Which is the most famous World Cup stadium" it would easily be the Azteca.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

carlspannoosh said:


> Agreed. I think a real problem is Wembley Way. As it stands it is just a bleak 60s pedestrian flyover plus car park.Total eyesore. It would be good to see that sorted out.



Agreed again but I've been to Wembley three times and the atmosphere inside it (where you spend 99% of your time) is superb, so surely that is more important the outside?!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

maniei said:


> The Top 4 are:
> 
> Azteca, Hampden Park, Maracana, Wembley.
> 
> ...


I had to wiki Hampden Park lol


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

maniei said:


> Azteca, Hampden Park, Maracana, Wembley.
> 
> I believe there should be no doubt about that.
> What all 4 have in common is that they are all national stadiums, and dont belong to a certain club.


Hampden Park is the home of their owners, Scottish amateur football club, Queen's Park FC. The Scottish FA are tenants.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

1) Wembley
2) Maracanã
3) very difficult, Camp Nou, Bernabeu, Old Trafford, San Siro or Azteca... I'd say they're all on a similar level.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

Maracana of course.


----------



## scooterboy (Feb 20, 2011)

1,Wembley ... home of football 

2,Bernabeu

3,Maracana


----------



## happy4u (Apr 21, 2011)

i ilke the biggest and famous stadium wembmley


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone has their opinion of what the most famous stadium in the world, but what is the busiest stadium in the world?


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Wembley IS football.

The rest are just stadiums.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

You are so wrong.


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

I voted Camp Nou, though Old Trafford is also up there, I think that Wembley loses points because of the remake, loses all that history.


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

depends whether you're talking famous amongst football fans or just in general including lay people. i'd say wembley would be the most famous amongst the general public, but for the football fan its hard to say, its a toss up between the maracana and wembley, so i'd say wembley overall


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

All a bit scary to me.....just watched a Doco on TV.....Fans kill each other.....or make the stadiums collapse or burn ? We are getting more Soccer here but find it weird that angry fans throw flares and abuse each other often with political meaning ? We have our own football ( Australian Rules ) where up to 100,000 fans mix together and enjoy the game...my team lost today : ( ............ I hear your game has a good following though....guess you only know what you have grown up with ?


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Solopop said:


> You are so wrong.



The home of football agrees with me.


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

If there is a stadium that could be considered famous or world class is the Maracana Stadium in Rio de Janeiro. Its massive structure such as large sporting feats that have happened inside are the most convincing evidence to consider him the world's most famous arena.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

LondonFox said:


> The home of football agrees with me.


There is no home, football is a universal game with no direct home, it is enjoyed by billions across the world and to say one stadium is the true home more than any other is ludicrous. 

Wembley is the home of English football, as Maracana is the home of Brazilian football.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

jufovi1986 said:


> If there is a stadium that could be considered famous or world class is the Maracana Stadium in Rio de Janeiro. Its massive structure such as large sporting feats that have happened inside are the most convincing evidence to consider him the world's most famous arena.


With the finals of the Copa do Brasil and the Copa Libertadores played over two legs and Brazil playing its home games all over the country and even in Europe the sporting feats of Maracanã is rather limited. In fact it has yet to see a World Cup final.

Even the Stade de France which is much younger has already a richer history.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Solopop said:


> There is no home, football is a universal game with no direct home, it is enjoyed by billions across the world and to say one stadium is the true home more than any other is ludicrous.
> 
> Wembley is the home of English football, as Maracana is the home of Brazilian football.


That tells us how little you know about football. Wembley is the home of the game. Brazilian football hasn't even a home as such.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

flierfy said:


> That tells us how little you know about football. Wembley is the home of the game. Brazilian football hasn't even a home as such.


What a ridiculous statement, just because it has a history does not make it a home, there is no home for a universal game/system.hno:

Only a country specific game can have a true home not a universal game. Wembley has an importance to the game, but labelling it a home is ridiculous.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

flierfy said:


> ....of Maracanã is rather limited. *In fact it has yet to see a World Cup final.*





flierfy said:


> *That tells us how little you know about football. *Wembley is the home of the game. Brazilian football hasn't even a home as such.


Facepalm Alert. Are we here to entertain your delusions? Maracana staged a World Cup final sixteen years prior to Wembley.




Solopop said:


> Only a country specific game can have a true home not a universal game. Wembley has an importance to the game, but labelling it a home is ridiculous.


Regardless of the boy wonder's hilarious statement I would've thought Wembley is considered the traditional and spiritual home of football worldwide. 

In analogy: regardless of Augusta, Scottish St Andrews is the spiritual home of golf, where the game has been nurtured and developed. Same goes for labelling Wimbledon.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Wembley for me is above SDF...

But SDF is already Mithyc

Examples are there:







or


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

flierfy said:


> The game is called Maracanaço. Get yourself a book of football history. You need it more than me, big mouth.


Pues pedazo de ignorante has comprensión de lectura.
hno:


----------



## jufovi1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

flierfy said:


> The game is called Maracanaço. Get yourself a book of football history. You need it more than me, big mouth.


So ignorant piece of add a little logic to what I wrote in previous comment. (Reading)
hno:


----------



## luka_crc (Jan 26, 2011)

People are so ignorant!How can you say that the final of the 1950 World Cup wasn't played on Maracana????
http://www.fifa.com/classicfootball/stadiums/stadium=214/detail.html

That's why Maracana is indeed the most famous stadion in the world.Pure legend!And i am an european...


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

luka_crc said:


> People are so ignorant!How can you say that the final of the 1950 World Cup wasn't played on Maracana????


Apart from personal, emotional, semantic and irrational criteria, Fierfly is merely trying to point out that the final and decisive match at Maracana wasn't a final. 




> That's why Maracana is indeed the most famous stadion in the world. Pure legend! And i am an european...


Irrespective of trolling definitions and semantic caprioles, we noted your hysterical claim and personal opinion, elevated and presented as a fact, regardless where you originate from.


----------



## luka_crc (Jan 26, 2011)

You got it wrong.It's not my personal opinion,it's the view of many fotball fans around the world...


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

Camp Nou is the most famous to me (though I only refer to my own little person, I just have no clue at the global level)

Wembley has been destroyed. I'm surprized so many people voted for a ghost. And calling this way the dull concrete thing they've built instead is like calling "champagne" a miserable bottle of sparkling wine.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

luka_crc said:


> It's not my personal opinion


 Fixed.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wembley for me, but Camp Nou and Maracana so close behind it's not funny


----------



## FrankCostello (Mar 13, 2009)

Azteca and Maracaná!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Maracaná (South America) and Azteca (North America).


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm fairly young (24) but I consider Old Trafford, Bernabeu, San Siro and Camp Nou as the most famous ones. The most famous teams Man United, FC Barcelona, Real Madrid and AC Milan with world class players playing week in week out for hundreds of millions viewers worldwide make it more famous for me then a stadium relying on an odd world cup final 60 years ago.

I barely know Azteci stadium, wouldn't even know how it looks like. Would never mention that one as the most famous. I know the maracana stadium but only because everyone talks about it as the most famous stadium.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah I don't understand how Wembley is so popular since it only hosts England and FA Cup final matches. 

FA Cup might be the oldest cup tournament in the world but most people outside of Europe don't know what it is. Everybody knows about the Premier League. 

Even the people that know about the FA Cup...know that it's third rate to the Champion's League and Premiership. 

"The home of football" was demolished years ago, the history does not transfer to the new Wembley. Kinda like the new Yankees stadium is not the house that Ruth built.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Original Yankee Stadium*

The original Yankee Stadium, home of the New York Cosmos was the most famous "soccer" stadium in the world.


----------



## maurusz (Sep 24, 2010)

El Maracanã Brasil


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

Maracanã and Estadio Azteca, pure history. No discussion possible.


----------



## walangpangalan (Dec 6, 2010)

For me it's Anfield ...


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Maracanã and Wembley


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

hngcm said:


> Yeah I don't understand how Wembley is so popular since it only hosts England and FA Cup final matches.
> 
> FA Cup might be the oldest cup tournament in the world but most people outside of Europe don't know what it is. Everybody knows about the Premier League.
> 
> ...


I think the reason why Wembley is well known particularly in the US would be because it hosts many high profile events. Even the rebuilt stadium has hosted regular season NFL games for the past few years. Also it has just hosted the highest grossing Champions League final and will be the host again in 2 years time.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

hngcm said:


> Yeah I don't understand how Wembley is so popular since it only hosts England and FA Cup final matches.
> 
> FA Cup might be the oldest cup tournament in the world but most people outside of Europe don't know what it is. Everybody knows about the Premier League.
> 
> Even the people that know about the FA Cup...know that it's third rate to the Champion's League and Premiership.


You are talking about the same Wembley that's just hosted the Champions League final and will do so again in two years? 



hngcm said:


> "The home of football" was demolished years ago, the history does not transfer to the new Wembley. Kinda like the new Yankees stadium is not the house that Ruth built.


Think of it like Dr Who....different actors, same character, same importance, same history and tradition and same standing. 

...or Triggger's broom :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbha4XclSMU


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't understand, what is Soccer city doing on this quiz?


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Leedsrule said:


> Maybe for the 3 months after the world cup, but I still think Wembley will be more famous. Its not like Soccer City is a well known stadium now, I bet none of my friends who are interested in football but not particularly stadiums, would remember soccer city. I bet a few of them wouldn't even recognise the maracana as 'the big stadium in brazil'.


Maracana is not Soccer City, and the world is not your friends or even your country.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

If Maracana wanted to be the most famous football ground, it actually needed to host more football in the first place. But with national team wandering around Brazil and even the world and cup finals in South America to be played over two legs at the finalists home grounds rather than at a National Stadium, there is little chance for Maracana to be the world's most famous ground.
Even a relatively new ground like the Stade de France has a bigger profile than Maracana by now.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

*Old Trafford* is the most widely recognised football stadium in the world, most people would be able to name it or at least name the club that plays there. *Camp Nou* would probably be second. Not many non-football supporters could name a stadium or even a club outside Europe, even I don't know much about Maracana.
For football supporters around the world everyone has their opinion, but since the Premier League is arguably one of the best everyone knows about how amazing it is to get to play at *Wembley*. Every game there is huge and it has such a rich history, so I would say that among football supporters it is the most famous.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Maracanã

2014 - FIFA World Cup Final
2016 - Summer Olympics opening and closing ceremony and also olympics football(soccer) final


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think both Wembley and Maracana have lost that 'something' now. The new Wembley is superior to the old one in many ways, but it's the old Wembley and its twin towers that I'll forever view as being the true Wembley. For me, I always associated the Maracana as a famous football stadium due to its insane attendances.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

After 2014 and 2016, may Maracana be the most famous for a decade, at least ?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

malegi said:


> After 2014 and 2016, may Maracana be the most famous for a decade, at least ?


+ Confeds Cup 2013 + Copa America 2019


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Maracana and Wembley would be the two historically famous ones for me I reckon.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Maracanã. *

Why? Because...

It's the old 'largest stadium in the world.' It has the great attendance records in history. With two World Cup finals and the mythical episode known as 'Maracanazo' (probably the most famous football match of all time), if Maracanã is not the most famous stadium on Earth, will be after the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2016 Olympics. No other stadium has two World Cup finals + the Olympic ceremonies + the big attendance records in history + a mythical game like the famous Maracanazo.

*Wembley second.*


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

I would have to go with Old Trafford. It is an english legend and listening to anyone who has played a game there or watched a match, they talk about how amazing it is.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

WesTexas said:


> I would have to go with Old Trafford. It is an english legend and listening to anyone who has played a game there or watched a match, they talk about how amazing it is.


In every aspect besides the atmosphere...

saying that, Wembley isn't much better.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

So, ignoring old Wembley and (old) Maracana, what came next?

My first attempt of a ranking:

Azteca > Parc des Princes > Villa Park > Santiago Bernabeu > Estadio Monumental > Bombonera > Nou Camp > Olympiastadion (Munich) > San Siro > Centenario > old Da Luz > Hampden Park > Old Trafford > Marakana (Belgrade) > Highbury > Hillsborough > Olympisky (Kyiv)

Would we to focus, say, only on the last quarter of a century, San Siro, Nou Camp and Old Trafford would be much higher on the list, and new stadiums like Stade de France and Da Luz would be high too.


----------



## erissonv (Jun 7, 2010)

Estádio olímpico Jornalista Mario Filho


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

Wembley is an odd one because its an entirely different stadium to the one that made it famous. It's the same site but it was demolished before being rebuilt. Maracana is at least the same structure that's been renovated. 

I picked Wembley for some odd reason, but the more I think about it, the more it seems that stadiums which host huge teams since the turn of the century when leagues started becoming really global should be considered the most famous. I'm talking about Old Trafford, Anfield, Emirates, Bernebeu, Nou Camp and others of that ilk. 

I'm certain more people in Asia, Africa and the Americas are familiar with Old Trafford or Emirates than Wembley just based on the Premier Leagues reach over the past few decades.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Most likely is Wembley, but I'd include Soccer City, Maracana, Old Trafford (for the United fans), Camp Nou, and Allianz Arena, as other favourites.


----------



## carlos-PE (Oct 2, 2007)

Alanzeh said:


> I don't understand, what is Soccer city doing on this quiz?


me neither


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

ElvisBC said:


> I'll second that, after longer thinking
> 
> By the way, I find it really ridiculous to put Soccer City and Allianz Arena in the list, even Stade de France, these stadiums are simply too new, just few years old and obviously can't be "most famous" just because of that. Also leaving out Centenario is a major miss, same applies to Anfield (people who asked where and what it is should simply never post again in any football thread), but apart from that, that's it, there are no much more. El Monumental, maybe but it doesn't have that flair Bombonera has, at least not from European point of view.
> 
> Only shame that they torn down real Wembley and that they will, more or less, do the same to Maracana ... two major world football stadiums are gone .... they will never be the same!




YESSSSS, I really agred with everythiy you say... I fucking angry what they did with Wembley and Maracana... [at least, Maracana conserve the outside]
Have a Lot of terrain free in the world why they need do this?

They put the beautfull and historical stadiums down and build a generic stands. 

Erstwhile when we wached a macht in the old maraca the atmosfere was really powerfull and iconic... but now, it's look to generic.... FIFA loves that everything in futebool be generic. I remember that each WC had a differente atmosfere, but now, everyone look the same in TV.

At least in some South America Countrys we still conserve a differente atmosfere... even when?


Look some machts in La Bombonera and MAracana and they will REAALLY understand what I say about atmosfere.:

La bombonera
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3PAPOjE7rc

Maracana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJVBcOPv2tk


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

I would choose the two Stadiums Webley and MAracana...

but unfortunately Webley was destroyd... so I vote for Maracana...

I think Azteca, Bombonera, Camp now are the another others famous but not legendery Maracana and [old] wembley


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the redeveloped Maracana is a shadow of its former self. It's a nice redevelopment, but it totally lacks what the Maracana built its name on, which was hosting football matches in front of mega crowds. Both Wembley and the Maracana needed redeveloping, but the new Wembley is too corporate and lacks the soul of the former Wembley, whilst the redeveloped Maracana is a fairly modest stadium now.


----------



## Tom Alves (Sep 12, 2013)

Maracanã


----------



## Maty Imperial (Sep 7, 2010)

Soccer City, Johannesburg.?????????


----------



## schulzte (Jan 22, 2008)

Would the Rose Bowl be top 20? It's probably the most famous stadium in America, and it has been a Men's and Women's World Cup final venue, and '84 Olympic Soccer Final. 

Would the name "Rose Bowl" register with worldwide soccer fans?

You have to admit, it has the coolest neon sign.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

schulzte said:


> Would the name "Rose Bowl" register with worldwide soccer fans?


Honestly, probably not. I definitely had no idea of it and I'm actually quite an Ameri-phile. 

Maybe if it was the established home ground for the U.S. national team it may have more notoriety.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wembley. 
The holy place of the game. 

Maracana comes close, compared to the others.


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

For me, the most famous football stadium is Wembley, but the "BEST" football stadium for me is the Allianz Arena, it's just perfect architecture to experience the game.


----------



## MALCON (Mar 1, 2011)

*Maracaná!!!*


----------



## Beaujoire (Dec 24, 2014)

Maracanã 1st, then Wembley (the most beautiful to me).


----------



## calcionova1 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd say:
1) Wembley
2) Maracanã


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

1. Wembley Stadium (London)
2. Estadio Santiago Bernabéu (Madrid)
3. Maracanã (Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Halfy (Aug 6, 2007)

Thought Hampden Park might have been on the list, holder of the European record attendance.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

1 - Old Trafford
2 - Camo Nou
3 - Wembley


----------



## uğur1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Who cares and watches Argentine League or Brasilian League, Maracana is not famous 

stadium for Europeans, I could say

1)Camp Nou
2)Santiago Barnebau
3)Allianz Arena


----------



## Rumours (Mar 16, 2015)

Maracana and Azteca


There are many famous stadiums in Europe also.

Nepstadion in Budapest, Olympic Stadium Kiev, Luzhniki in Moscow, Silesian Stadium in Poland, 10th anniversary stadium in Warsaw (current National Stadium)


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

I would say the most famous football stadiums by continent are:

Europe

1. Wembley - London
2. Santiago Bernabeu -Madrid
3. San Siro -Milan
4. Nou Camp - Barcelona
5. Old Trafford - Manchester
6. Olympia stadion / Allianz Arena -Munich
7. Olympic Stadium - Rome
8. Anfield - Liverpool
9. Stade de France - Paris
10. Hampden Park - Glasgow
11. Amsterdam Arena - Amsterdam

South America

1. Maracana - Rio de Janiero
2. Estadio Centenario -Montevideo	
3. Estadio Monumental - Buenos Aires
4. Morumbi - São Paulo
5. La Bombonera - Buenos Aires

North America

1. Azteca - Mexico City
2. Rose Bowl - Los Angeles
3. RFK Stadium - Washington DC


Asia

1. International Stadium Yokohama - Yokohama
2. Seoul World Cup Stadium - Seoul
3. Stadium Australia - Sydney (If including in Asia)
4. Workers Stadium - Beijing
5. Azadi Stadium - Teran

Africa

1. Soccer City - Johannesberg 
2. Cape Town Stadium - Cape Town
3. Moses Mabhida Stadium - Durban
4. International Stadium - Cairo


Top 3 most famous football stadiums in the world

1. Wembley -Only just above Maracana as its hosted more important European Finals.
2. Maracana - 2 World Cup Finals
3. Santiago Bernabeu - Arguably the home of the biggest club football team in the world.


----------



## orwo (Feb 9, 2015)

Still Maracana but few more games like last Brazil Germany and we have open discussion.


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like Maracana

1/ Old Trafford
2/ Cam Nou
3/ San Siro


----------



## noize (Jul 24, 2004)

The question is not which stadium do you prefer...


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Camp Nou, Barcelona


----------



## RonyFurtado (Aug 24, 2011)

Maracanã >>>> Others


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a tough one for me, because some of the most iconic ones have either been replaced (Wembley) or gutted (Maracana).


----------



## interestinglyenough (Mar 24, 2015)

Bernabeu and Camp Nou.


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

interestinglyenough said:


> Bernabeu and Camp Nou.


Real Madrid is a very famous team, but it's stadium is less known, as Camp Nou can be for Barcelona


----------



## dvjmarcomatheus (Dec 16, 2011)

uğur;122366928 said:


> Who cares and watches Argentine League or Brasilian League, Maracana is not famous


What country you from?

All people, (who likes soccer) in America cares about Argentine and Brazilian League. 

It's almost 950 millions of people. 200 millions more persons than Europe

It's not hard to find people using Boca Juniors, Flamengo, Corinthians, River Plate T-shirts in any latin country...

The Americans are really fanatics about their teans.

For example.: La Bombonera, the vertical Stadium. One of most famous, because the fanatic suporters. In a macht between Boca Juniors and Brazilian traditional Team Gremio. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVmmzD4tbqc


----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

^^

Can't you see he is just desperate to start this discussion? Just ignore.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I was thinking, what are the most iconic stadiums and sports arenas as _concert venues_? IMO it has to be Old Wembley at the top by far, further than it is in actual football. But after Old Wembley it's more competitive. I guess it depends on what our favourite bands are. My non-Wembley choices would be Madison Square Garden (The Song Remains The Same!), Rose Bowl and Paris-Bercy (both mainly because of Depeche Mode for me).


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Wembley, Maracana and Atzteca

Sad Westfalenstadion isn't in there.


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

Most famous is Wembley or Maracana, but the BEST ist definitely the Allianz Arena. The whole concept is just perfect for soccer. In no arena you have such perfect viewing angles for the fans. Everybody is extremely close to the game with absolutely no obstructed views and the technology behind the scenes is stunnning.

Just watch the video!

https://www.sap-tv.com/video/37137


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

T3amgeist said:


> Sad Westfalenstadion isn't in there.


Loved by football fans and the concept everyone wants their new stadium to be based on, but I'm not sure it's that _famous_. If you don't follow the sport you probably won't have heard of it, unlike the stadiums in this poll. I think it's a fair omission.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

T3amgeist said:


> Sad Westfalenstadion isn't in there.


No.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Spanish soccer most famous?


----------



## GideaParkHammer (Mar 7, 2010)

As purely football venues, I can not imagine there is much of a difference between Wembley and Maracana. However, Wembley would have the lead because of it's use as a Concert venue, and the number of "Live From" releases.


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

RobH said:


> Loved by football fans and the concept everyone wants their new stadium to be based on, but I'm not sure it's that _famous_. If you don't follow the sport you probably won't have heard of it, unlike the stadiums in this poll. I think it's a fair omission.


the "concept" of the Signal-Iduna-Park (Westfalenstadion)??? 

The concept is pure crap, have you ever been there? There is no overall stadium concept. It's build in steps which don't really fit perfectly together. The stands have different angles so there is no fluent continuation between the differente stands.

When you sit in the last row, your view is obstructed by the roof because the roof has a negative angle.

The only "special" in this stadium is the standing area behind one of the goals, that's it.


----------



## MALCON (Mar 1, 2011)

*Maracanã, Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Immunda Leodis (Aug 10, 2008)

Matze20111984 said:


> the "concept" of the Signal-Iduna-Park (Westfalenstadion)???
> 
> The concept is pure crap, have you ever been there? There is no overall stadium concept. It's build in steps which don't really fit perfectly together. The stands have different angles so there is no fluent continuation between the differente stands.
> 
> ...


I've been a couple of times and to me, overall, it is the perfect football ground and it's because of the piecemeal development it's that way. 

A new build would not produce such a structure as it's partly the challenges and lack of an 'end state' design, when it was first built and initially expanded, that has led to the architectural solutions, which makes the ground what it is today.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Azteca, Wembley and Maracana.. 
Best stadiums / history in the world


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I think that Allianz Arena's exteriour is one of the best ever if not the best, but that's about it. At the inside I find it completely lacking in personality and beauty. Also in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Matze20111984 (May 27, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I think that Allianz Arena's exteriour is one of the best ever if not the best, but that's about it. At the inside I find it completely lacking in personality and beauty. Also in the middle of nowhere.


"Lacking personality" is easy to explain.

The stadium currently is owned by Bayern Munich, but unfortunately they still have a contract with 1860 Munich, so they can't change the style of the interior. If you would start to paint parts of the inside in red, after every 1860 game, the would be massive damage. As soon as 1860 leaves the Arena, all seats will be converted into red seats and the whole grey interior will be much more Bayern-like.

But from the technology standpoint, the Allianz Arena is the most modern Arena in Europe. Bayern is investing loads of money to keep the standard of technology t its highest level.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

By "lacking personality" I'm referring to design. The colour of the seats doesn't matter at all because Bayern fans are filling up the stadium match after match. I think the record is now more than three years with consecutive sell-outs in all matches in all competitions (which is amazing).


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

Matze20111984 said:


> the "concept" of the Signal-Iduna-Park (Westfalenstadion)???
> 
> The concept is pure crap, have you ever been there? There is no overall stadium concept. It's build in steps which don't really fit perfectly together. The stands have different angles so there is no fluent continuation between the differente stands.
> 
> ...


The last row thing is just not true, have been in the last row and the sight is perfect, on the north stand.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

There is no new/old. 

Maracanã is the same stadium, no one will say, oh I know the old Maracanã, but I don't know the new one.

Same Maracanã had the World Cup in 1950 and the World Cup in 2014, also Olympic Games in 2016.

Historically, Wembley and Maracanã are the most famous in the world, however nowadays due to last big events in this decade, Maracanã is more known than Wembley worldwide.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

ElvisBC said:


> bernabeu is the best stadium in the world and *the only one that hosted everything*


:nono: 


:


parcdesprinces said:


> *Major Global Sporting Events hosted at the Stade Olympique de France :cheers::*
> 
> *FIFA World Cup Final :check: (1998)
> FIFA Confederations Cup Final :check: (2003)
> ...




:baeh3: :|


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

malegi said:


> There is no new/old.
> 
> Maracanã is the same stadium, no one will say, oh I know the old Maracanã, but I don't know the new one.
> 
> ...


Disagree. Regardless of those events, Wembley is still more renowned. But like that other poster said, only in name. Wembley made its name as an entirely different stadium.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

5portsF4n said:


> Disagree. Regardless of those events, Wembley is still more renowned. But like that other poster said, only in name. Wembley made its name as an entirely different stadium.


Same counts nowadays for the Maracaña. Nowhere near where it used to be.
New building on the same spot. If the 2 ring structure was maintained you had a point. It lost its uniqueness.

An old great one which is left out: Centenario. Pointed out by the fifa as one of the 3 great historical venue's.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> :nono:
> 
> 
> :
> ...


Berlin Olympia? Anyone?
Except rugby it hosted also a lot, if not, everything.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

Red85 said:


> Same counts nowadays for the Maracaña. Nowhere near where it used to be.
> New building on the same spot. If the 2 ring structure was maintained you had a point. It lost its uniqueness.
> 
> An old great one which is left out: Centenario. Pointed out by the fifa as one of the 3 great historical venue's.


centenario and coliseum are unbelieveable venues, constructed thousand years ago and still standing, but not up there wit the greatest ones in this context. still amazing places for sure, you go there and you smile!
unfortunately usc is on the best way to destroy coliseum, taking simmilar path to what FA and Rio did.



Red85 said:


> Berlin Olympia? Anyone?
> Except rugby it hosted also a lot, if not, everything.


berlin and luzhniki are both there as well. luzhniki as example of perfect recontruction, one couldn‘t do it better!


parcdesprinces said:


> :nono:
> 
> :
> 
> :baeh3: :|


it needs at least 75 years more to even be considered in any list :colgate:
and yes, it is in france as well  :colgate:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

centenario was built 90 years ago, not thousands of years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Red85 said:


> Berlin Olympia? Anyone?
> Except rugby it hosted also a lot, if not, everything.


guess it depends on who you ask. if you ask a german, im not sure any would care that a stadium hasnt hosted rugby. to them it’s not relevant. it’s like saying wembley isnt famous cos it hasnt hosted the nba finals. no brit would take that seriously.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Maracanã is hosting 2020 Libertadores Cup final in a single match.

This will be between 2 Brazilian teams: Santos and Palmeiras.

Unfortunately, supporters are not allowed at the stadium, what could have been an amazing opportunity to see both crowds from São Paulo travelling to Rio in order to see this game.


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

To me an American who doesn't follow the sport closely I would say Old Wembley


----------

